# Have you ever considered to leave TPF?



## mmaria (Jun 7, 2014)

Have you ever considered to leave TPF? Why? 
What would be your reasons for leaving this forum? 
What you couldn't cope with?

What are your reasons for staying here that long? (obviously this is a question for those who spent here a bit of time-years)

I'm a member from not so long ago, but I consider myself as an active member. I met lots of nice people here and made somewhat closer contact with a few of them... These days I kind of thinking to leave... 
I don't want this thread to be about my thinking and my reasons. If they're simple I would already said something. I want this thread to be about your experience and way of thinking... that way, we all could hear something from each other but I do really hope that what you have to say would be helpful to me.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (Jun 7, 2014)

I checked out a few when I joined. This by far seems the largest/most active that I saw. I haven't really considered leaving. But if I did, it would probably be because of that robbins guy with the gorillas. He just gives me the willies.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 7, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> I checked out a few when I joined. This by far seems the largest/most active that I saw. I haven't really considered leaving. But if I did, it would probably be because of that robbins guy with the gorillas. He just gives me the willies.


 I did that also, and the reason why I joined was because it seems so active comparing to others... and I liked some jokes I read in threads


----------



## SCraig (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes, I have thought about it numerous times.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 7, 2014)

SCraig said:


> Yes, I have thought about it numerous times.


what kept you here?


----------



## bribrius (Jun 7, 2014)

seems reliant on some things.

information needed the members can provide. which naturally diminishes as skills are learned.

a need or want to show work

people with like minded interests

your own photography and continued interest in it


if the needs or wants disappear I would imagine the level of involvement would as well. Ones work and needs changing as time goes on.

winter is over and nice weather here as well. Good times to be doing other things.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey I joined because of that robbins guy with the gorillas. He gives me laughs.


----------



## kundalini (Jun 7, 2014)

I've spent a lot of time and energy here.  My disillusionment seems to prevail lately.  I guess you can say I'm already gone.


----------



## Designer (Jun 7, 2014)

Although I am not a grey-beard around here, I will respond by giving an example of why/when someone would decide to not participate.  

My personal experience with photography forums in general are; the one I started with I don't visit anymore because the conversations were way too personal and confrontational.  

I signed up on another that I don't visit, because the threads were just too specific.  

Neither of those had the casual, joking kind of banter that is here on TPF.  I'm not completely serious about a lot of things in life, so I think TPF fits me better.


----------



## AlanKlein (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm thinking of leaving all forum web sites.  I waste too much time on the internet instead of taking pictures and/or getting on with life.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 7, 2014)

AlanKlein said:


> I'm thinking of leaving all forum web sites. I waste too much time on the internet instead of taking pictures and/or getting on with life.


I am thinking of leaving all electronics for a break.. Not from tpf specifically but all electronics, cable tv, phones. Everything. i shut everything down last night. Not even a tv on. No phone (never got another cellphone anyway i don't miss it). It was great how quiet it was. i disappear, it will probably because i decided to shut everything down for a time. Take a break from electronic interference and noise. As it is i leave the phones unplugged half the time. Thinking about cutting it all for a little spell. sitting here listening to the kids watching tv now. It is all just noise. noise noise noise. Sometimes the noise interferes and becomes overpowering it needs to get unplugged. Did the same thing a few years back. shut it all down. Just like turning the key to the off position. Guess i better get a film camera if i end up shutting down my digital.


----------



## SCraig (Jun 7, 2014)

mmaria said:


> what kept you here?


A few people I respect, some excellent photography, and the knowledge I gain.


----------



## Overread (Jun 7, 2014)

What keeps me here is the ball and chain the admin attach to our legs when we sign up as mods. 


Though seriously what I like is that its a busy and active site with a wide range of people from all walks of life; each one with their own interests and skills that they bring to the site to enrich it. As such its a fantastic generalist resource and society to be in. Furthermore its active and has a good community; but its not so vast that you get lost in the sea of members. 

Some other forums can be so huge that each category is almost a sub-group - to venture out is to almost be joining a whole new site. That can be daunting when you're a little fish in a vast pond.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 7, 2014)

kundalini said:


> I've spent a lot of time and energy here.  My disillusionment seems to prevail lately.  I guess you can say I'm already gone.]



I think this is the most interesting response.
What are you disillusioned about?


----------



## Rosy (Jun 7, 2014)

Never thought about leaving...if I get annoyed I just stay off for a while.  The knowledge and expert advice you get here is beyond phenomenal.  Miss some of the old members -  but we got a great crowd here.


----------



## sleist (Jun 7, 2014)

Always.

It is what you have the energy to make of it though.
All forums suffer the same issues, so leaving just brings you to more of the same - eventually.

I would prefer a forum that allows people to rip the **** out of crap photos - the wild west so to speak.
Just being total *******s - but with humor.   I like to make people cry.
Reminds me of my childhood.

It's like tennis.  Everyone wants to play with someone better than they are because it's the only way to get better.
Think about the logic there.  How is that possible?
That's why we have "tennis pros" that get paid to suffer with crappy players.

You get what you pay for. 

I'm actually at the point where I feel like even looking at other people's work is pulling me off course.
But that's another self indulgent diatribe this place could do without.

Stick around and make it better.  When you get banned, you know you've been effective.

Now shut up and shoot.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 7, 2014)

It's an online forum.
There is no requirement that you have to come to the forum every day, or post anything each week.
If you aren't getting anything in return from being on a forum just take a break.  A week, a month, a year ...

It doesn't matter if it's this forum or another forum of any type, or a local photography club (or any other type of club).


Of course, mish may hunt you down and drag you back ...


----------



## sleist (Jun 7, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Of course, mish may hunt you down and drag you back ...



If mish hunted _*me*_ down, I'd die a happy man.
She would be punished of course.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 7, 2014)

TheNevadanStig said:


> I checked out a few when I joined. This by far seems the largest/most active that I saw. I haven't really considered leaving. But if I did, it would probably be because of that robbins guy with the gorillas. He just gives me the willies.



Can't say as I blame you, that dude is creepy alright.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Jun 7, 2014)

LarryLomona said:


> Hey I joined because of that robbins guy with the gorillas. He gives me laughs.



He's still creepy.. lol


----------



## sm4him (Jun 7, 2014)

I think about leaving on a fairly regular basis.  But for me, this place really IS like the Hotel California; I can check out anytime I want, but I can NEVER leave. 

WHY do I think about leaving sometimes? For a variety of reasons, including but not limited to:
1. Often it's just that need to curtail my addictive tendency to be online ALL the time.
2. Sometimes, I just get tired of what seems like endless threads on the same subject, same conversations, some arguments, same drama, same, same, same. Same song, different verse, and I just get tired of what can sometimes seem like an endless loop of sameness.
3. Once in a while, it's because someone I'd really formed a bond with leaves, and diminishes my enjoyment of TPF just a little.
4. Every GREAT once in a while, it's also because someone just annoys the stuffing out of me to where I'd rather just not be on TPF than to have to read their comments.

In the end, for me, the reasons to stick around FAR outweigh any reasons to leave. Sometimes, I just need to take a break--a day or two is usually sufficient. By the time I've been gone for two days, I'm usually anxious to get back on and see what's going on with some of my favorite folks here.


----------



## manicmike (Jun 7, 2014)

I left for a couple years. Back around 2009, it seemed like the only pics that got comments were really really over processed garbage.


----------



## limr (Jun 7, 2014)

I agree with a lot of things Sharon said: sometimes I just want a break, not necessarily from TPF, but from the internet in general. Sometimes it all just gets old or annoying.

But so far, I haven't thought of leaving permanently. The positives outweigh the negatives:
--I enjoy the community here. 
--Like Designer, I don't like everything to be so serious all the time, so I like the levity provided by Off Topic threads or the joking camaraderie that many members have with each other.
--Seeing others' work can be inspiring and helps me solidify my ideas about own work
--I'm still learning a lot
--I've developed some relationships here that I would like to maintain

At the moment, this community serves a purpose in my life, and so I happily stay. If it ever outlives its usefulness to me, maybe I'll leave, but in the meantime, I'm fine just taking breaks once in a while. And there's also my new-found love of the Ignore list 

I've only been here a year - that's not long enough to get sick of it yet


----------



## table1349 (Jun 7, 2014)

I figure if I ever decide to leave I will just change my avatar to...............................................







I figure that terri would take care of me not coming back.


----------



## bc_steve (Jun 8, 2014)

Feels like I've left because I haven't had the time to be on here lately.  But I feel like being here has helped with my photography, so I'll be back...


----------



## jaomul (Jun 8, 2014)

Once or twice at the start I thought some were rude and smart ass, and they were, but I was new asking questions that a lot of newbies who don't use the search button ask.

I stayed as I learned stuff. Here also kind of gave me an insight into internet forums and the way people act. As in teal life most people are ok. Then there are the others who may be just that bit over the top, especially as there real identity is often not known. I now know not to get to offended or waste to much time with posters who are rude or excessively argumentative. This can be something applied to people off the internet also.


----------



## Dinardy (Jun 8, 2014)

I just came back more regularly from a few month hiatus. I left because I could. 

I met up with Derrel in person a few weeks back. We went on a day of shooting and had a great time. Which sort of restored my faith in the online forum. Realizing that most of you, are people just like me. I have been reading and studying the books vs the forums, which has also been a substantial contribution to my absence.

I think I may just be at a different point with my photography at the moment. Trying new things etc. 

It's nice to unplug for awhile and try new and different avenues.


----------



## wickie44 (Jun 8, 2014)

Leave?! Why would you leave?! Please don't leave! I'll be your best friend! Lol


----------



## IByte (Jun 8, 2014)

TPF is a nice little escape from FB, and  feel like I'm heading to a pub where everyone knows your name . 

I believe if TPF was a real place, I think there would be a lot less misunderstandings between one another(pints and bacon a must!).

I've been here for a minute and saddened to see good people leave.  I hope in the future I will get a chance to meet a few people in real life, first pint on me lol.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent a lot of time and energy here.  My disillusionment seems to prevail lately.  I guess you can say I'm already gone.]
> ...


 I'm also interested to hear more, if you are in a mood to tell us more



Dinardy said:


> I met up with Derrel in person a few weeks back.


You met Derrel! What is he like? 



IByte said:


> I've been here for a minute and saddened to see good people leave.  I hope in the future I will get a chance to meet a few people in real life, first pint on me lol.


 I would also like to meet in person a few people from here... who knows, I maybe will one day..



wickie44 said:


> Leave?! Why would you leave?! Please don't leave! I'll be your best friend! Lol


promise?


----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

sleist said:


> It is what you have the energy to make of it though.


True! Thanks for reminding me of how stuff works 


sleist said:


> All forums suffer the same issues, so leaving just brings you to more of the same - eventually.
> 
> I would prefer a forum that allows people to rip the **** out of crap photos - the wild west so to speak.
> Just being total *******s - but with humor.   I like to make people cry.
> ...



Hey, where were you all this time!!? except for the crying part, I think I like you 



> It's like tennis. Everyone wants to play with someone better than they are because it's the only way to get better.
> Think about the logic there. How is that possible?
> That's why we have "tennis pros" that get paid to suffer with crappy players.


I'd pick Djokovic over Kournikova any time... just saying...


----------



## manaheim (Jun 8, 2014)

I think of leaving daily. I have for like 5-6 years.

I spend too much time here that I should be working on other things... mostly my writing.

There is negativity here (but in all forums, really) that often gets under my skin and makes it hard for me to think and function as a rational human being. (translation: wasting MORE time)

And, I feel that I have reached a point where very few people here can offer me much in the way of suggestions to improve what I do.  It's a natural thing and not intended as snotty. It's like sliest's tennis comment earlier. After a while, you need a better partner.

In the end, I stay because I like to help, and because I do grow pretty attached to the odd e-relationships I have with some people. mmaria, you are one of those. So if you leave... it may be the tipping point for me and I'll finally bail...


----------



## Vince.1551 (Jun 8, 2014)

Try to have fun here ... don't stress ;-)


----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

Designer said:


> ...Neither of those had the casual, joking kind of banter that is here on TPF.  I'm not completely serious about a lot of things in life, so I think TPF fits me better.


yeah, I'm glad you mentioned this



SCraig said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > what kept you here?
> ...


clean and clear



Overread said:


> What keeps me here is the ball and chain the admin attach to our legs when we sign up as mods.


 I knew it's difficult for you guys, but I didn't realize how much it really is...



jaomul said:


> As in teal life most people are ok. Then there are the others who may be just that bit over the top, especially as there real identity is often not known. I now know not to get to offended or waste to much time with posters who are rude or excessively argumentative. This can be something applied to people off the internet also.


 agree

For Leonore and Sharon, thank you! you wrote what I think also


----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

manaheim said:


> In the end, I stay because I like to help, and because I do grow pretty attached to the odd e-relationships I have with some people. mmaria, you are one of those. So if you leave... it may be the tipping point for me and I'll finally bail...


I though about saying something funny here but this was just too sweet for me and I just...


----------



## pgriz (Jun 8, 2014)

No person is an island.  Humans are, by nature, social creatures, and we construct (or try to) the relationships that are fulfilling and rewarding to us.  We also have flaws, which reveal themselves during our interactions with others:  insecurity, jealousy, narcissism, aggression, etc.   In the real world these tend to be masked, as the consequences to bad behaviour come pretty quickly, but in the on-line world, it is quite possible to hide behind the relatively limited nature of the interaction of the written word.  Hence the appearance of trolls on on-line forums.  

On the other hand, there are many genuinely generous individuals who want to help and share, and do so, even in the limited confines of the forum format.  Enough of these people aggregate, and you have a pretty interesting community.  In practice, most of the forum interactions are social, with an underlying base of the technical (specific to the forum).  The technical is the meat, but social is the flavouring and condiments.

I stay in this forum because I find some of the photography inspiring, and the people who create those works, approachable.  I have limited amount of time available, and when I come to the forum, it is usually to relax and chill out, so I don't spend a lot of time obsessing about this or that.  There are some individuals who I would regard as friends, and others who I am happy to leave as acquaintances.  So far, the engagement/irritation ratio has been much higher on the engagement side...  So I stay.


----------



## sleist (Jun 8, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Hey, where were you all this time!!? except for the crying part, I think I like you



My life leaves me too little time for photography - let alone talking about photography.
I show up in bunches, poke a couple rabid dogs with a stick, and then run for cover.

Oh, and the crying part was a joke [sniff].  

I actually enjoy internet fights and find them a great source of entertainment.  I would make a terrible moderator - or good one ...
Of course, that is largely because I'm (usually) smart enough to not be one of the participants.  
I must admit to instigating things on occasion though (where's that stick ...)


----------



## mishele (Jun 8, 2014)

Leave?! Yeah, I've thought about it and done it. Unfortunately, this place is a little like crack! It keeps callin me, man!  hehe 
I stay because this is no longer just a photography forum for me. I've become attached to many of the members and look forward to the kidding around/interaction. It is always sad when you see someone move on but that's part of forum life. Some good people have left and I miss them greatly. Bitter, I'm talking to you!!


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 8, 2014)

When I first signed up I thought you all were First Class @$$ holes....not to me because I hadn't posted, but to each other.  And sometimes we still are.  But I believe that the lack of sugar coating that happens here is really one of the best ways to improve our photography.  If I need a pat on the back, I visit another forum where no one says anything mean.  If I need serious critique then I come here.  I'm on here almost daily and only on the other forum once in awhile.  

There are a few people here who I really respect their opinion and that's why I stay...I like my e-friends.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 8, 2014)

My response may come off as a little selfish, especially after getting  the camera, but I do think of leaving all the time. I'm preparing for  CAT (Indian equivalent of GMAT), and this hobby of mine is really really  hurting my chances. In fact I've tried to leave photography till the exams, but  unfortunately I'm too much of an addict to leave either. Many of my  friends ask me to just leave the exam stuff and go into full time  photography , but they don't have any clue what they're talking about. I've also tried  to ration my time here, but it just doesn't work. There's always that  reply I have to check or that photo I have to share at TPF, I blame you  guys for being so nice to me! 

When I think of it logically, the  reason I stayed on TPF is not because of this hobby of mine but rather for the people I've had the privilege to know at this forum. Initially I may have  joined this place to learn about photography, but now I come here mostly  to check out what you guys are up to. Come to think of it, these days I speak  to less people face to face than I do on TPF. I'm totally addicted! Now if you will excuse me, I've got a new thread to create in the Natures section


----------



## photoguy99 (Jun 8, 2014)

It is a strength and a flaw of internet forums and the like that they tend to drift toward being a social group.

This is good because it generates camaraderie and can make things pleasant, but  also be a negative. Newcomers can feel excluded, and it encourages topic drift. It happens that I do not spend time here because I have made friends here, I have not.

TPF is actually pretty good at mingling the social stuff', the in jokes and banter, with actually talking about photography. Not perfect, but a lot better than it could be.

Leaving? I don't really consider myself here.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 8, 2014)

manaheim said:


> I think of leaving daily. I have for like 5-6 years.
> 
> I spend too much time here that I should be working on other things... mostly my writing.
> 
> ...


2005? you aren't going anywhere. Those like me, flash in the pan,new, high post counts, are the temps. Those like you, long long history. no way. You are a lifer!!


----------



## manaheim (Jun 8, 2014)

^^ possibly, and sadly, true.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2014)

jaomul said:


> Once or twice at the start I thought some were rude and smart ass, and they were, but I was new asking questions that a lot of newbies who don't use the search button ask.
> 
> I stayed as I learned stuff. Here also kind of gave me an insight into internet forums and the way people act. As in teal life most people are ok. Then there are the others who may be just that bit over the top, especially as there real identity is often not known. I now know not to get to offended or waste to much time with posters who are rude or excessively argumentative. This can be something applied to people off the internet also.



Ok, here is the important question.................Did you learn to use the SEARCH FUNCTION???:mrgreen:


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2014)

manaheim said:


> I think of leaving daily. I have for like 5-6 years.
> 
> I spend too much time here that I should be working on other things... mostly my writing.
> 
> ...


Well just pin this next to your computer, when you are stressed look at it and nibble on a carrot.  All will be good.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> *When I first signed up I thought you all were First Class @$$ holes.*...not to me because I hadn't posted, but to each other.  And sometimes we still are.  But I believe that the lack of sugar coating that happens here is really one of the best ways to improve our photography.  If I need a pat on the back, I visit another forum where no one says anything mean.  If I need serious critique then I come here.  I'm on here almost daily and only on the other forum once in awhile.
> 
> There are a few people here who I really respect their opinion and that's why I stay...I like my e-friends.



We will try harder to live down to your expectations. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 8, 2014)

Leaving is not an option until I have a Sam Adams with someone from here. 

Learn to use the ignore button.  Start watching Orange Is The New Black, and start shooting wildlife; it has a calming effect on the soul.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

sleist said:


> Oh, and the crying part was a joke [sniff].


 I seriously doubt it


----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

pgriz said:


> No person is an island.  Humans are, by nature, social creatures, and we construct (or try to) the relationships that are fulfilling and rewarding to us.  We also have flaws, which reveal themselves during our interactions with others:  insecurity, jealousy, narcissism, aggression, etc.   In the real world these tend to be masked, as the consequences to bad behaviour come pretty quickly, but in the on-line world, it is quite possible to hide behind the relatively limited nature of the interaction of the written word.  Hence the appearance of trolls on on-line forums.
> On the other hand, there are many genuinely generous individuals who want to help and share, and do so, even in the limited confines of the forum format.  Enough of these people aggregate, and you have a pretty interesting community.  ....
> I stay in this forum because I find some of the photography inspiring, and the people who create those works, approachable.  ...  There are some individuals who I would regard as friends, and others who I am happy to leave as acquaintances.



It's interesting to hear how many of us mention relationships, attachments and bonds with other people we met here.

People I like here I would probably like in real life. People I dislike here I would probably dislike in real life also. 

When I decided to pay attention on actual people who post, not their avatars... I found out that no matter these conversations are online, and everyone can hide a bit, tell things prettier, act like they're someone else... but the real true is, you can't hide. You can pretend to be someone else for some time but not all the time. 

I've realized so much things about others just observing their communications. You can read a lot just paying attention on someone's sentences, way of joking, way of doing their photography etc.

And like in real life, there's just something that will attract you to one person and not to another one.

What is the biggest gift TPF gave me? Some people I met here


----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Leaving is not an option until I have a Sam Adams with someone from here.
> 
> Learn to use the ignore button.  Start watching Orange Is The New Black, and start shooting wildlife; it has a calming effect on the soul.


oh you nice people from nature&wildlife section... everything seems soo good to be true there... do you ever have any disagreements there 

It's a  half joking question and a half serious, because I really do want to know do you ever have any disagreements there. Whenever I click there everyone are so nice


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jun 8, 2014)

mmaria said:


> oh you nice people from nature&wildlife section... everything seems soo good to be true there... do you ever have any disagreements there
> 
> It's a  half joking question and a half serious, because I really do want to know do you ever have any disagreements there. Whenever I click there everyone are so nice



Nope, we are the coolest!


----------



## Designer (Jun 8, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Leaving is not an option until I have a Sam Adams with someone from here.


That's my brand, but I don't get to SoCal very often.  Was at The Parks about 5 years ago, but I didn't know you then.  I'll drink one this afternoon, and you do the same!


----------



## IByte (Jun 8, 2014)

Designer said:


> That's my brand, but I don't get to SoCal very often.  Was at The Parks about 5 years ago, but I didn't know you then.  I'll drink one this afternoon, and you do the same!



I see your 6-pack and raise you 4 Racer 5 IPAs


----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

Raj_55555 said:


> mmaria said:
> 
> 
> > oh you nice people from nature&wildlife section... everything seems soo good to be true there... do you ever have any disagreements there
> ...


I don't believe it. it's too good to be truth 
and you're too good to be truth


----------



## Pav10566 (Jun 8, 2014)

Greetings,

Glad you are actually bringing up this question and I wonder whether anyone actually cares whether I leave the forum or not.
I'm disappointed never getting any answers to specific questions about films, lenses, cameras....just frustrating...as if there is no one out there using some particular lens or materials 
There is a lot of me me me going on but...
I posted a thread a couple of days ago for example, very specific, about using a particular lens...no responses...not a single one....


----------



## mishele (Jun 8, 2014)

Maria...


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 8, 2014)

Daily - and its because of threads like *this one*.

People, with no investment in the forum except as a playground and to get attention, divert threads for no obvious reason except that they can.
Why should people put any effort or investment into the threads -or the Forum - if people like this are free to screw things up as they want to?


----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

Pav10566 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Glad you are actually bringing up this question and I wonder whether anyone actually cares whether I leave the forum or not.
> I'm disappointed never getting any answers to specific questions about films, lenses, cameras....just frustrating...as if there is no one out there using some particular lens or materials
> ...


 don't take it personally, at least not yet 
Maybe you post in a busy/non busy time... do you ever bmp the threads you started? Try again.... 
What also might help is posting a bit more, commenting, participating in discussions... then people will start to recognize your username and click on your threads...

I don't know... just trying to help a bit....


----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

mishele said:


> Maria...






That was sweet mishele, dear  :hug::... but I know you would forget me the moment I'm gone


----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Daily - and its because of threads like *this one*.
> 
> People, with no investment in the forum except as a playground and to get attention, divert threads for no obvious reason except that they can.
> Why should people put any effort or investment into the threads -or the Forum - if people like this are free to screw things up as they want to?


Would you tell me/us what are your reasons for staying here that long?


----------



## pjaye (Jun 8, 2014)

Yes, and in fact as soon as  I post this, I'm officially done. Why? Because off *******s like Lew and his post one page back where he links to a thread. In that thread he calls out people who banter including the OP herself.  Because I'm tired of his rude, ignorant crap and his demands that people conform to what HE wants the forum to be. And nothing gets done about it.

Take care everyone.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Yes, and in fact as soon as  I post this, I'm officially done. Why? Because off *******s like Lew and his post one page back where he links to a thread. In that thread he calls out people who banter including the OP herself.  Because I'm tired of his rude, ignorant crap and his demands that people conform to what HE wants the forum to be. And nothing gets done about it.
> 
> Take care everyone.


Barb, please don't go and especially don't go in a thread that I started! 

I'll even borrow you a video mishele gave me, I'm sure she will gladly share it


----------



## mishele (Jun 8, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Yes, and in fact as soon as  I post this, I'm officially done. Why? Because off *******s like Lew and his post one page back where he links to a thread. In that thread he calls out people who banter including the OP herself.  Because I'm tired of his rude, ignorant crap and his demands that people conform to what HE wants the forum to be. And nothing gets done about it.
> 
> Take care everyone.


I would suggest you use the ignore button rather than let someone bother you to this extent.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 8, 2014)

Barb, what will it be: Leave or Ignore?

Stay with us :hug::


----------



## Pav10566 (Jun 8, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Pav10566 said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings,
> ...



How can you take this personally? No one knows who I am really anyway...the joy of Internet...isn't it? Your comment is full of wisdom actually and sums it all up...
I thought that this forum was to discuss and share, well...it isn't. Your thread is the proof of this, in the shortest time there are numerous people reacting to it, another thread about "who's the last one to reply to thread wins...." already thousands of replies. One person asking an opinion about what lenses to use...only 10 replies in one week and most replies where just references to Internet sites. Makes you wonder whether it would be worthwhile taking the "Photo" out of the "The Photo Forum" because Photography doesn't seem to be really the main topic but the forum is some sort of a   Facebook /LinkedIn/Whatever for people who actually have photography as a hobby but desperate to get away from their anonymity from the www, some sort of a narcissim as well. They must be even more frustrated when they find out that they will remain anonymous anyway. 
To answer your question: I will not leave the forum as I still like to share my knowledge and experience with those who ask however I do not visit the forum very often anymore for the reasons I mentioned beforehand: because I never get an answer to my requests for information


----------



## sleist (Jun 8, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Yes, and in fact as soon as  I post this, I'm officially done. Why? Because off *******s like Lew and his post one page back where he links to a thread. In that thread he calls out people who banter including the OP herself.  Because I'm tired of his rude, ignorant crap and his demands that people conform to what HE wants the forum to be. And nothing gets done about it.
> 
> Take care everyone.



Don't make me tie you up.

Actually ...


----------



## table1349 (Jun 8, 2014)

:er:


----------



## Overread (Jun 8, 2014)

And I think that might be far enough with this thread. 

Now all of you remember to wear your sunscreen and hats because I think the sun and heat is getting to some of you (or the rain if you're blocked in with summer showers and can't get out).


Remember we have the ignore list if you find a specific user is driving you nuts - and we've the report feature if you feel that a user is abusing you. In addition remember all members can air their views or opinions - just because one person suggests an idea of how to use the site or how they think we might change things doesn't mean it will happen. It's just open dialogue discussion and most of the time its just airing ideas and little more. Wherever we can the mods and admin will aim to ensure that we make the site as welcoming and usable to all age and skill levels within photography.


----------

